# My little Buck



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I was finally able to go up on the mountain and do some hunting. I got off work at 3 am on Monday morning and had the truck loaded by 4 am. I arrived at my camp site just before 6 so I changed into some camo and got the bow ready for a quick morning hunt. I saw one small buck and a bunch of does and fawns. Got back to the truck and set up the tent so I could get some sleep. When I woke up I finished setting up camp then got ready to go out again. I drove down the road to one of my favorite draws to hunt. I walked about 1/2 in and saw a good 4 pt bedded down, I snuck to within 50 yds of him when he stood up. I drew back and waited for a broadside shot, when he gave it to me I released the arrow. That buck tucked and rolled like a paratrooper hitting the ground and I shot over his back. I went and found my arrow and sure enough it was a clean miss. I ended up seeing a total of 6 bucks on day 1 so I was looking forward to the next 6 days. Little would I know I wouldnt see 6 bucks total in the next 5 days. I'm not sure what happened but they were gone.

I decided I was going to look for some elk and retrieve my game cameras to see what was in the area. I was headed to one camera and I heard a bull bugle, I started heading towards the area he was at and he let out another bugle. I was not able to locate him and he didnt bugle again but I found the tree he trashed and some other fresh sign in the area.

I hunted North, South and West of camp without much luck so I decided on Saturday I was going East. There is an area that is a couple miles around all bordered by 4 wheeler trails that I wanted to check. I got about 3/4 mile in and jumped a group of does and fawns. I went in a little further and noticed a fawn walking towards me all alone. I stopped and watched it for a little while then several other does and fawns came into the area. I was hoping they were going to move on so I could continue on but they all bedded down within 100 yds of me. I decided I would wait them out to see what else was going to come in. After 2 hours the does and fawns stood up and started feeding past me, I noticed a lone deer feeding towards me from about 200 yds out, looking through the binos it looked like a 3X1. I decided I would take a shot if the buck came into range. I started ranging different trees and after a little while he was broad side at 40 yds. I drew back and released the arrow which found its mark. I started tracking and lost the blood trail after a little while but I could swear I could smell the deer. I turned around and there he was laying under a bush. When I pulled him out I noticed he was a 2x1, the way the velvet was hanging off made it look like a 3x1. Anyway I was thrilled as this is my first archery buck.

I never did find any elk but I think I may be able to get back up there for one more weekend. Here is a pic of my buck and a couple of really nice ones from my trail cams.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice job, congrats!


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know it all but in my humble opinion a Mule Deer with a bow and arrow is really tough. The distance between 75 yards (just watching) and 35 yards (shooting) seems like a mile and their high-strung nerves just never seem to let down. They're all trophies.

Congrats


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome story! I think I'm going to pick up my bow again next year after reading all these stories!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome! That's just what I shot this year, a small 2x1. I'm enjoying a piece of tasty "Colorado" flavored jerky as I type this. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Watcher said:


> I don't know it all but in my humble opinion a Mule Deer with a bow and arrow is really tough. The distance between 75 yards (just watching) and 35 yards (shooting) seems like a mile and their high-strung nerves just never seem to let down. They're all trophies.
> 
> Congrats


+1. Good job.
8)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats.


----------



## pcampbell44 (Oct 31, 2010)

Really well done, and the story is excellent to boot... Just goes to show that the only way to really enjoy your archery hunt is to get out in the forest and HUNT. I hunted currant creek this year for early archery elk, got close a couple of times, but just not enough... Heading out to the unitah basin for the extended season and I hope to be able to bring you a tale of success to mirror your own. Great job on the hunt and Congratulations! Here's hoping you have many many more seasons with your bow, your wits and your skills in the forest!!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice job! You've proven by your story that this is a memorable "trophy" you won't forget! That's what its all about....and some meat


----------

